# Bloquer des ports et limiter la bande passante



## silvio (12 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac, mais ma fille est sous PC (XP)
Nous partageons le réseau Wifi/ADSL
Il était entendu qu'elle ne téléchargerait pas de fichiers de manière illégale
1) d'une part parce que c'est mon abonnement. Elle pourra faire ce qu'elle veut avec le sien
2) elle a accès à mon compte iTunes à condition d'être raisonnable sur les achats
3) je ne veux pas qu'elle occupe toute la bande passante

Hier soir, j'avais une latence monstrueuse en jouant à WoW, et j'étais le seul de la guilde
Et bien sûr, je l'ai chopé dans sa chambre en train de télécharger simultanément des fichiers musicaux 

Je cherche à savoir comment fermer les ports utilisés par eMule, eDonkey (faut que je regarde ce qu'elle utilise) sur la LiveBox

Et je cherche à savoir si je peux limiter la bande passante (genre 80% pour le mac, 20% pour le PC  )

Je n'ai pas trouvé les infos en faisant une recherche, mais si cette info existe un simple lien vers le post suffira

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Zyrol (12 Septembre 2007)

La livebox permet de fermer les ports que tu veux. Tu peux ainsi bloquer les ports correspondants &#224; son emule. Par contre elle pourra toujours telecharger en lowID, c'est &#224; dire &#224; basse vitesse.

Pour repartir la bande passante la LB ne le permet pas, d'autre routeur je crois le permette.


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci


Zyrol a dit:


> La livebox permet de fermer les ports que tu veux. Tu peux ainsi bloquer les ports correspondants à son emule. Par contre elle pourra toujours telecharger en lowID, c'est à dire à basse vitesse.


Donc impossible de tout bloquer ? 


Zyrol a dit:


> Pour repartir la bande passante la LB ne le permet pas, d'autre routeur je crois le permette.


A défaut de limiter, pas moyen de donner la priorité au Mac ?


----------



## tioumen (16 Septembre 2007)

hi !

Je pense pas que ta fille soit expert en info sinon c'est mort ... en fait tu pourrais activer le parefeu de ta livebox (si pas deja fait) ensutie activer le parefeu de sa connexion r&#233;seau en effet cela diminuera grandement ses performance en t&#233;l&#233;chargement.... 

Sinon sur les zyxell on peut faire pas mal de trucs ... de ce genre


----------



## David_b (16 Septembre 2007)

Y a pas des softs sous Windows pour interdire l'acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau ou limiter son usage ? Genre des softs de contr&#244;le parental ?
Tu lui cr&#233;es un compte avec des droits restreints et hop : _au pain sec et &#224; l'eau_ num&#233;riques, cette jeune pirate en herbe


----------



## silvio (17 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Y a pas des softs sous Windows pour interdire l'accès au réseau ou limiter son usage ? Genre des softs de contrôle parental ?
> Tu lui crées un compte avec des droits restreints et hop : _au pain sec et à l'eau_ numériques, cette jeune pirate en herbe


euh elle a 20 ans et c'est SON PC portable ... je me vois mal lui installer le contrôle parental 
et puis quand elle est chez son coupaing, elle peut bien télécharger ce qu'elle veut, ça ne me pose pas de pb
moi je veux juste pouvoir jouer peinard à WoW


----------



## Anabys (17 Septembre 2007)

La meilleure chose &#224; faire est de t'entendre avec ta fille pour qu'elle ne t'emp&#234;che pas de jouer &#224; WoW pendant certaines tranches-horaire. Aucune mesure de protection ne sera efficace, &#224; partir du moment o&#249; elle a physiquement acc&#232;s au routeur. En plus, ce genre de mesures pour &#233;viter &#224; un(e) gamin(e) de faire des b&#234;tises, &#231;a peut avoir son utilit&#233;, mais &#224; 20 ans , &#231;a fait un peu mesquin...non ?


----------



## silvio (17 Septembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> La meilleure chose à faire est de t'entendre avec ta fille pour qu'elle ne t'empêche pas de jouer à WoW pendant certaines tranches-horaire. Aucune mesure de protection ne sera efficace, à partir du moment où elle a physiquement accès au routeur. En plus, ce genre de mesures pour éviter à un(e) gamin(e) de faire des bêtises, ça peut avoir son utilité, mais à 20 ans , ça fait un peu mesquin...non ?


Tout à certes ! 
Mais le deal était clair .. et elle ne le respecte pas ... 20 ans ne veut pas dire la maturité


----------



## David_b (17 Septembre 2007)

Hello,

Puisque tu ne peux pas contrôler son usage du PC, et que c'est plus un bébé, tu dois discuter avec elle. Si ensuite elle triche quand même, il ne te reste plus grand chose à faire à part lui faire comprendre qu'elle ne respecte sa part du contrat: fais-la participer aux frais, coupe Internet pendant une semaine, etc. 

Dans le pire des cas si tu achètes un routeur tu pourras le configurer pour interdire l'accès à son PC/WiFi sans que ça nuise au tien. Du moins je pouvais faire ça à l'époque où j'utilisais du WiFi. Par exemple en filtrant son adresse MAC.


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Du moins je pouvais faire ça à l'époque où j'utilisais du WiFi. Par exemple en filtrant son adresse MAC.



C'est un peu violent mais bon, ça lui fera les pieds 

C'est possible directement sur la Livebox.


----------



## David_b (17 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est un peu violent mais bon, ça lui fera les pieds


Ben oui mais si elle triche... autant qu'elle apprenne la leçon. Enfin, c'est que mon avis bien entendu.


----------



## silvio (17 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Ben oui mais si elle triche... autant qu'elle apprenne la le&#231;on. Enfin, c'est que mon avis bien entendu.



elle n'a pas le code de la borne wifi, donc oui bien s&#251;r, je peux virer son PC et basta ... mais elle en a besoin pour bosser de linternette 
d'o&#251; ma question pour bloquer les ports ... vala &#231;a c'est fait ...
bon pour la bande passante, on va continuer &#224; coexister ... au pire, je lui mets un coup de hache si mon perso meurt


----------



## silvio (5 Novembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La livebox permet de fermer les ports que tu veux. Tu peux ainsi bloquer les ports correspondants &#224; son emule. Par contre elle pourra toujours telecharger en lowID, c'est &#224; dire &#224; basse vitesse.
> 
> Pour repartir la bande passante la LB ne le permet pas, d'autre routeur je crois le permette.


Re-salut
Et paf elle continue
J'ai une livebox Inventel, et je n'ai pas acc&#232;s aux ports
En gros, j'ai le choix de positionner le pare-feu en minimum, moyen, fort et maximum ...
Pas de filtre possible &#224; priori sur les ports

Quelqu'un a une solution ?
Merci


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une solution ?
> Merci



ben, a part la sanction stricte dont avait parlé : plus d'internet, sauf quand elle en a besoin et pas sur "son" PC que tu blacklistes.


----------



## Anabys (7 Novembre 2007)

Bien s&#251;r que si tu peux avoir acc&#232;s aux ports. L'id&#233;e est justement de ne rediriger aucun port. Alors si personne m'a modifi&#233; les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut de la LiveBox, aucun port n'est redirig&#233;, et tout va bien.

Sinon tu peux toujours rediriger tous les ports, sauf le port 80, vers ton ordi &#224; toi. Mais bon, c'est un peu barbare (et cela d&#233;sactive une couche tr&#232;s utile de firewall en ce qui concerne ton ordi).


----------



## So6 (7 Novembre 2007)

Sinon, il y a une solution : raccrocher Wow, que elle elle arr&#234;te le t&#233;l&#233;chargement, et que vous alliez vous offrir un petit resto entre p&#232;re et fille, ou au cin&#233;ma, ou tout simplement discuter.

Ca marche pas mal


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a une solution : raccrocher Wow, que elle elle arrête le téléchargement, et que vous alliez vous offrir un petit resto entre père et fille, ou au cinéma, ou tout simplement discuter.
> 
> Ca marche pas mal


J'ai connu aussi une elle elle (on aurait pu croire qu'il y en avait deux, mais c'est scabreux)


----------



## silvio (8 Novembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Bien sûr que si tu peux avoir accès aux ports. L'idée est justement de ne rediriger aucun port. Alors si personne m'a modifié les réglages par défaut de la LiveBox, aucun port n'est redirigé, et tout va bien.
> 
> Sinon tu peux toujours rediriger tous les ports, sauf le port 80, vers ton ordi à toi. Mais bon, c'est un peu barbare (et cela désactive une couche très utile de firewall en ce qui concerne ton ordi).


Bon ... moi je n'ai touché à rien, et je n'ai jamais parlé de rediriger les ports
Je constate simplement qu'elle peut utiliser emule, et que moi je ne veux pas :mouais:
D'où l'idée de bloquer les ports utilisés par emule sur la livebox, vu qu'elle fait ce qu'elle veut avec son PC
Sur l'Inventel, dans le menu Avancé, je n'ai pas trouvé
Si tu as une solution .... ?



So6 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a une solution : raccrocher Wow, que elle elle arrête le téléchargement, et que vous alliez vous offrir un petit resto entre père et fille, ou au cinéma, ou tout simplement discuter.
> 
> Ca marche pas mal


euh oui, mais non ... :rateau:
Implicitement tu sembles penser qu'on ne communique pas
Ce n'est pas le cas : je l'emmène même avec moi voir des concerts de rock (pitain le boulet, mais elle ramène la voiture )
Et on sort en famille au restau, au cinéma, t'vois ce genre de choses 
Cela ne l'empêche pas d'être une ado attardée (20 ans dans un mois), et de faire ces coups en douce
C'est plus ça que j'dis ...


----------



## So6 (8 Novembre 2007)

Je ne me serais pas permis, c'&#233;tait une boutade! Je n'ai pas &#224; g&#233;rer la vie des autres!


----------



## silvio (28 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> Je ne me serais pas permis, c'était une boutade! Je n'ai pas à gérer la vie des autres!


ça me parait raisonnable
bon ben je suis baisé : la nouvelle Lifebox Inventel ne permet pas la gestion des ports
c'est le routeur du pauvre


----------

